# Frosty Paws for pregnant dog



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Our little foster dog still has not had her puppies. She is huge, but active and seems to feel good. Each day we hope this is the day. I bought some Frosty Paws doggy ice cream and planned to give her one as well. Then I remembered that she shouldn't have calcium _before_ labor starts. The only thing this stuff lists is Calcium Carbonate and it is almost half way down the list of ingredients. Is is ok to give her one?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I have no idea..... :bump:

We LOVE frosty paws in our house!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I would think it will be fine to give her. There is not that much in it. But dont give it to her too much or too often. I just give ice cubes myself.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

i think this is not timely, as i read about puppies, but a little cheese or ice cream is ok, just do not give a horse pill of calcium supplement regularly, as it can reduce the amount of calcium the body works with, and after the little parasites start eating like fiends, she can run low, dangerously low on calcium. 

I know I did not suggest it, and probably should have, since she is a rescue, did you have her evaluated by the vet? It might be a good idea to call your vet, and remind them of the situation -- rescue dog with puppies, how many puppies, and if there is anything special you should be feeding her and such. 

Yogurt
Cottage Cheese
Chicken
Ground Beef
Hard Boiled Eggs

And the like. 

Good luck. Keep her hydrated.


----------

